# Shou Sugi Ban Help



## TNNovice (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey all,
I'm new to the forum and to be honest new to woodworking in general. I am wanting to do a Shou Sugi Ban (Deep "Gator" charred) finish on some cypress planks. My question is, after charring the planks to a gator finish how do I prevent the char from ashing or flaking off? I feel like even if I seal the planks after the char it will still flake out. Any tips or advice?
Thanks


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

You need to brush off the char - use a brass wire brush. There is no way to seal the char to the wood. Unfortunately you'll loose most, if not all, of the alligatoring. After brushing off, also wipe off the remaining soot. Then oil.

Wear a mask!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

The whole idea is to leave the char as a shield to the weather, Mark.

TNN, I DON'T KNOW that they bother sealing the char. I've dug up hundred year old charcoal bottle hunting and it was doing just fine without any protective finish.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not in a place right now where I can re-watch this video again, but IIRC, Matt did a nice job describing the process:


----------



## TNNovice (Aug 15, 2016)

Kelly, I was assuming the sealer was to limit the smell of burnt wood in the house and to potentially protect against ash flaking off all over there place.


----------



## TObenhuber (Jan 15, 2014)

Did you end up trying the Shou Sugi Ban? I'm interested in trying it on done plaques I make.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

The char does help with weathering, but most of the weathering is done microscopically with tiny bits of char. Believe me, you won't wash out all the char with brushes. I use a wire brush and a stiff nylon brush and there is still plenty of char down in the pours. When you give it a really wet coat of Tung oil it stiffens it up and it'll last a good 20 years without much change in appearance. I just did an Adirondack today using the method, and I have 5 love seats up next for a customer. I think it's a hell of a lot easier than stain and seal.


----------



## r33tc0w (Jan 27, 2017)

Our sign shop did this for a sign not too long ago. Get spray poly or automotive clear coat. It'll help keep the char bonded together without physically applying a coating. Plan on caking it on big-time, need a lot to hold it on


----------

